# Coyote light



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.coyotelight.com
Just wondering if any of you fellas have/had used one of these ? 
Big claims on distance IMO. 
Worth the cash ?

Daniel


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Vermingone said:


> http://www.coyotelight.com
> Just wondering if any of you fellas have/had used one of these ?
> Big claims on distance IMO.
> Worth the cash ?
> ...


Not worth it for me. $429 is a little steep for a light IMO. I have a Pulsar Digisight N750 but also still hunt with spotlights and gun mounted lights. I have the XLR 250 Kill Light with a green and red led. They do fine for me and have plenty of range for where I hunt. Is it worth the cash to you? If so, that's all that matters. It might be the greatest thing since drop seat long johns.


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

Steep is what I thought. 
Any red led torches with a decent range say 450 yards that anyone know of or uses ?

Daniel


----------



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

Take a look at Wicked Hunting Lights. They have my vote for best night hunting light. http://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought the Predator Tactics light. Comes with red, white, green bulbs and two batteries plus mounts for $150. Amazing tight beam.









That's the one that gets my vote, but I think any light from one of the 3 or 4 main producers will work close to the same.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Night Sniper from Predator hunter outdoors ( www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com )makes an great light and will give you excellent service if you should ever need them. I've had my light from them for several years and it has never given me so much as a hiccup.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Another vote for PHO. Paul will treat you right and he sells quality products.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

